# Roller Skating Horse!



## Dona (Feb 10, 2010)

I know it's not a Mini, but I am SOOOOOO excited! I was just browsing through You Tube & came across my Dad's cousin & his roller skating horse "Jimmy" on an old "I've Got a Secret" show! I had always heard stories of Albert & "Jimmy the Wonder Horse", who appeared in TV & Movies back in the day. Actually he only lived about 20 miles from us....but I never met him or "Jimmy" as they were on the road most of the time. When I was a teen, I found a postcard of them at a local "diner". I bought it & have kept it all those years.




But, I never in my wildest dreams thought I'd ever get to see them in action! Of course, Jimmy is long gone....and I believe Albert is gone as well. Wish I had known them back then.....but I was just a small child at the time.

Here is the link to the YOU TUBE video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKbFP09XYf8

The clip starts out with a boy & a goat. Then Jimmy & Albert (Abe) will be on after that. After the questioning session....Albert brings Jimmy out to skate on stage! (he has a little trouble getting the skates to roll as they have him on linoleum that sinks a bit under his weight) Now I have proof for all those people who never believed me when I was a kid (and even now) when I told them my Dad's cousin had a roller skating horse! 

ENJOY!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting!! I never heard of them, but it scares me to think how he trained that horse without breaking a leg. There must have been a lot of trust involved.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2010)

so exciting for you to find a piece of your family history

on you tube


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting! What a neat piece of family history to have documented. And what a patient horse and trainer!


----------



## Dona (Feb 10, 2010)

They must have had an amazing "connection". I know that Abe kept Jimmy till he died of old age. And he never had any other horses that he trained that I know of.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting - very neat and wonderful to have family history.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 13, 2010)

How exciting for you to find that. And they stumped the panel and won a whopping $80.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ya know yr gittin old when ya remember those programs AND the cig smoking on them.


----------

